# Un-root Stratosphere



## tmcvermont

I believe I saw that the warranty is trashed and the phone is flagged when you root the Stratosphere but, is there a process to un-root it and bring it back to stock? Thanks!


----------



## Skylinez

if i remember this right one Knight crusaders How to Root he mentioned doing this:

Go to The root of your system and go to bin

Delete: SU, and busybox.

then go back and go to app

Delete superuser.apk

then flash the stock-zimage you can get from Knight crusaders How to root.

Hope this help. it worked for me


----------



## tmcvermont

Thank you very much Skylinez.


----------



## Skylinez

no problem lol


----------



## shawn haz root

Skylinez said:


> if i remember this right one Knight crusaders How to Root he mentioned doing this:
> 
> Go to The root of your system and go to bin
> 
> Delete: SU, and busybox.
> 
> then go back and go to app
> 
> Delete superuser.apk
> 
> then flash the stock-zimage you can get from Knight crusaders How to root.
> 
> Hope this help. it worked for me


Granted this will return your phone to stock, based on what I've read, it doesn't reset the mechanism that shows the phone has been flashed thus negating warranty. (I understand your warranty is voided once you start flashing.) But if this mechanism can be reset then warranty replacements shouldn't be a problem. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Skylinez

shawn haz root said:


> Granted this will return your phone to stock, based on what I've read, it doesn't reset the mechanism that shows the phone has been flashed thus negating warranty. (I understand your warranty is voided once you start flashing.) But if this mechanism can be reset then warranty replacements shouldn't be a problem. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


Well i think if someone Developed a usb Jig based from the charge their might be a way but i dont even know if their is a usb jig for that







the Strat just needs some more attention. I absolutely love this phone but if presented the choice of a galaxy nexus to this i would not pick this lol. Great budget phone just needs more developing.


----------



## tmcvermont

Thanks for the additional information and, yes, I fully agree. Love the Strat but the Galaxy Nexus would have been my choice if it had been around when I got the Strat.


----------

